# Fridge Burner for 1990 Mercedes Hymer S550.



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One of our own Forum guys has a Hymer MH and his fridge burner has packed up (according to local repair guy)

Can anyone advise which model the fridge is likely to be?

I'd guess at Electrolux/Dometic, but might be something else.

Thanks for any assistance.

Peter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> One of our own Forum guys has a Hymer MH and his fridge burner has packed up (according to local repair guy)
> 
> Can anyone advise which model the fridge is likely to be?
> 
> ...


Does it not say on the actual fridge ?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably, but he is not a technical guy when it comes to such things  

I've told him to have a look for the label inside the fridge.

Peter


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> Probably, but he is not a technical guy when it comes to such things
> 
> I've told him to have a look for the label inside the fridge.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

He'll need to check that label you referred him to, as he'll need the model and serial number for ordering spares. I get my fridge spares mail order through Ashbridge Domestic Supplies. Ordered on the Monday, delivered on the Tuesday afternoon, and fitted by the Wednesday morning. :thumbright:

They are members on here, although not active on the forums.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Try Malcolm Rode 07973440235 ex Electrolux and very good, he's in the Midlands. Did ours no problems.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers, guys, I've passed that on.

Peter


----------

